# Guys of SAS: What "girly" songs do you like/love?



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

_*And by "girly" i mean songs by female artists that would probably get you made fun of by all your guy friends...those songs! *_

I heard this song for the first time yesterday and i almost cried like a little bit**:






Fu*kin love it! :love2:cry I DL'ed after i heard it and listened to it on repeat for hourrrsss. Ain't no shame in my game.  (well yea their is! :no )

Anyhos....post your favorites!


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

"Outro with Bees" by Neko Case (really, any of her more sensitive songs).
"Throwing Stones" by Paula Cole.
"Downtown" by Petula Clark.
Wye Oak...maybe; my mom actually couldn't tell that the singer was a girl.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles

When I listen to it, I think about a girl I met years ago. 
...and how seeing her on a daily basis made me feel.
Didn't even have to talk to her.
She was just beautiful in every way.

I will pass you the bucket. :teeth


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Bf likes this woman right here. :b


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Teenage dream.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't.judge.me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Missing by Flyleaf


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

I love me some Paramore


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

^one of my guy friends is really into Ellie Goulding. Especially her cover of "Your Song."


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> ^one of my guy friends is really into Ellie Goulding. Especially her cover of "Your Song."


Ellie Gouldings voice is just brilliant I must admit. Massive celeb crush on her :b as with many.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

iBlaze said:


> I love me some Paramore


You beat me to it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is a cute thread.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was blasting this on my headphones at the gym!


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I like alot of Rihanna's material but i'm not sure if her songs are girly, haha. I guess a guy listening to 'Only Girl In The World' is pretty weird, but it's such a great production I don't care about the lyrics.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not ashamed to say that this is one of my favorite songs :yes I would love to sing it to a girl


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

The band is technically 2 men, but the singer on this one is a woman and I think the majority of their audience are women as well, so hopefully it counts :b
And the singer just happens to be Danish as well.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> I'm not ashamed to say that this is one of my favorite songs :yes I would love to sing it to a girl




That makes two of us! I've had this song and 'There She Goes' on my iPod for years!!

*edit* WHAT THE! Rachel Leigh Cook?!? :love2


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That makes two of us! I've had this song and 'There She Goes' on my iPod for years!!
> 
> *edit* WHAT THE! Rachel Leigh Cook?!? :love2


Yeah, admittedly, I have quite a few of their songs on my ipod  What about Rachel Leigh Cook?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Yeah, admittedly, I have quite a few of their songs on my ipod  What about Rachel Leigh Cook?


I had no idea she was in the music video... that's awesome!


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

actually I listened to it over and over as it played in the background when I was trying to get 'embed' to work and I can't listen to it anymore


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Arbor said:


> actually I listened to it over and over as it played in the background when I was trying to get 'embed' to work and I can't listen to it anymore


LMAOOOOOOOOOOO! You are the winner dude!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Stuff like
Donna Lewis - I Love You Always Forever
Lisa Loeb - Stay
Stephanie Mills - Never Knew Love Like This Before
Paloma Faith - Stone Cold Sober


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

fonz said:


> Stuff like
> Donna Lewis - I Love You Always Forever


OMG dude I love that song. You have just reminded me of it, and I thank you for that :yes I shall go listen to it


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Unvoiced said:


> OMG dude I love that song. You have just reminded me of it, and I thank you for that :yes I shall go listen to it


No problems,just don't let anyone catch you singing along


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anything by Patsy Cline. :mushy


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


>


I wouldn't say thats girly at all. Tim Berg (Avicii) is quite popular amongst guys as is dance music in general.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow2009 said:


> I wouldn't say thats girly at all. Tim Berg (Avicii) is quite popular amongst guys as is dance music in general.


suppose,


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yea.....that wasn't girly......funny though! I've seen it before...


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Can I still jump on the Ellie Goulding bandwagon?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

identitycrisis said:


> Can I still jump on the Ellie Goulding bandwagon?


yes, yes you may :b

For Lights you should give the Bassnectar remix and Klaypex remix a shot


----------



## rockysowner (Nov 9, 2011)

Offer Nissim - Alone ...../lol


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Paula Cole- I dont want to wait

Sophie B Hawkins- as i lay me down

Sheryl Crow- strong enough

Taylor Swift- love Song

Taylor Swift- you belong with me

these could count as guilty pleasure too because i am a metal guy through and through


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBqxHBWHh70

I was genuinely impressed (compared to the rest of the auto-tune infested pop industry these days)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Everything by evanescence, bit of tatu back in the day, like some Rihanna as well and Beyonce!! WHO RULES THE WORLD? GIRLS!!


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Everything by evanescence, bit of tatu back in the day, like some Rihanna as well and Beyonce!! WHO RULES THE WORLD? GIRLS!!


LMAO! You win too dude! Tooo funny!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CoolSauce said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBqxHBWHh70
> 
> I was genuinely impressed (compared to the rest of the auto-tune infested pop industry these days)


Joinnn usss... :yes


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

1000 Miles - Vanessa Carlton 
You Belong with me - Taylor Swift

Plus I listen to Avril Lavigne sometimes, and a lot more.

:teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This was also catchy when it came out.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I get teased for listening to these two bands because they 'sound gay' according to some of my friends heh.











I saw VersaEmerge at Soundwave Festival recently. I spent most of the day seeing metal bands and decided I needed a break from being around stink metal fans and chose to see VersaEmerge over Machine Head.
I have no regrets what so ever. I had an incredible amount of fun seeing them live and not ashamed to say my friend and I were singing along with the lyrics louder than pretty much all the girls in the audience lol.

I saw Paramore live in 2010. They're more capable musicians than what their studio albums suggest and they put on one hell of a show.
And let's be real here guize,










Hayley Williams is sexy as ****


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Party in the usa, selena gomez and victorious.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Another one of my favorites:






Also, this one. I'm not sure if it counts as "girly" though lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Christina Aguilera
Beyonce/Destiny's Child
Whitney Houston
Mariah Carey
Celine Dion
Avril Lavigne
Sarah McLachlan
Tori Amos
Fiona Apple
Britney Spears
Jessica Simpson
Mandy Moore
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Tiffany (huge fan!)


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Joinnn usss... :yes


Paramarore dudes forever :teeth


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Disarray said:


> Plus I listen to Avril Lavigne sometimes, and a lot more.
> 
> :teeth


I love that song...."I'm with you"............one of her earlier tracks!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone like Cher Lloyd?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm does La Roux count? And I Blame Coco?

ahh screw it, I lover her style anyhoo and the 80's tuneage 





as for Coco;





Actually I'm finding the definition of girly songs hard to determine. If you mean lasses who sing generally about relationships with cheesy lyrics then fair doo's my suggestions are somewhat inadequate.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

ELLIE GOUDLING
Everything by Melody Gardot
Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me
Meg & Dia - Monster
Lenka - The Show
Paloma Faith - Smoke & Mirrors
Florence + The Machine - Rabbit Heart
Paramore - Where The Lines Overlap
Claire Maguire - The Shield and the Sword
Marina & the Diamonds - I Am Not a Robot
Then again, i can pretty much listen to anything by any of them.
(Don't Judge Me!)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Right guys we need a definition, Paramore and Florence and the Machine aren't exactly what I had in mind when I think girly songs.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I like some Boyce Avenue Covers - and they are clearly a band aiming at the female demographic :b :


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Right guys we need a definition, Paramore and Florence and the Machine aren't exactly what I had in mind when I think girly songs.


What i meant by "girly" is songs that you'd be embarrassed to admit you'd like in front of your guy friends. Or songs that your guy friends would make fun of you for liking. Songs by females fall under the category of girly LOL! So I think your picks are pretty accurate....


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

I think Avril Lavigne is quite awesome.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

She's cool....i like some of her stuff.

I like Kelly Clarkson....she's hot and i think she's super talented.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

No one mentioned ADELE?


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> No one mentioned ADELE?




How did i forget her? :blank Seriously.....i don't know how i forgot her. :stu


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Not going to lie....Katy Perry been dropping a ton of quality **** lately lol.

Teenage Dreams>
Part Of Me>
Last Friday Night>
The One that Got away>
Fireworks>













Dooooooooo it allllll again!!!


no **** though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


>


I've heard 2-3 of of La Roux songs sampled on some of Lil wayne, Cyhi, or Game songs a few months ago. Been hooked on "in for the kill" & "Bulletproof" ever since.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

La Roux is awesome I agree.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

InMyDreams55 said:


>


I love this song :yes


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> I love this song :yes


*high 5's you*


----------



## mekkeron (Nov 26, 2010)

I like this one:






...and this one:


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I think we can regard this as a girly song? Atleast not a manly man song


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Selena Gomez - Love You Like a Love Song......I dig it


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

**** YEAH


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>




I....*cough*.....love.....*cough cough*....this song. *cough cough cough*

*walks away with head hung in shame*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Why are some songs "girly"? I don't understand this. Songs are just, songs.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Massive Attack by Paradise Circus (feat. Hope Sandoval)





Let's go oldschool with Sandoval - Fade into You by Mazzy Star


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nineteen by Teagan & Sara




No, I'm not a lesbian, but I dig it. 

All Babes Are Wolves by Spinnerette




I fly my Brody Dalle flag with pride, so...may not count. (The acoustic version is pretty damn awesome, too.)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Did I mess up the with the YT tags? I put the link in-between them. That's how it works, yeah?


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^you just post everthing after the v= in the url bar. That probably makes no sense to you....



WintersTale said:


> Why are some songs "girly"? I don't understand this. Songs are just, songs.


I said "girly" because they are made by female artists...........


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Why are some songs "girly"? I don't understand this. Songs are just, songs.


 a popstar singing about her boyfriend or something is something I would probably describe as girly.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Please don't judge me rofl.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Another...


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Um, and this one....:teeth


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

InMyDreams55 said:


> ^^^^you just post everthing after the v= in the url bar. That probably makes no sense to you....
> 
> I said "girly" because they are made by female artists...........


Yes but not all female artists are 'girly' and embarrassing to be listening to. Artists like PJ Harvey or Kate Bush or Tori Amos probably have at least as many male listeners as female ones...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Why are some songs "girly"? I don't understand this. Songs are just, songs.


Songs that are made by female artist......


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> Another...





Black And Mild said:


> Um, and this one....:teeth












Also this this song VVV.. Would tear amerie & cassie apart.... i mean......


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

successful said:


> Also this this song VVV.. Would tear amerie & cassie apart.... i mean..... nvm.


LMAOOOO @ that last part.

I like WDWFI but....not really 1 thing. Amerie is sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy though. :yes:yes:yes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

successful said:


> Also this this song VVV.. Would tear amerie & cassie apart.... i mean......


ahaha...I would do some things to Amerie...Cassie? eh, not so much after she ****ed up her hair.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Express yo-self, so you can reeeeeespect yo-self, hai hai


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

None.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

InMyDreams55 said:


> ^^^^you just post everthing after the v= in the url bar. That probably makes no sense to you....


I got it. Thanks. :b


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Blawnka said:


> None.


Well that's a new answer......


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Sia - Soon We'll Be Found


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

But this is probably one of the best songs ever, for me. Sia again


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Throwback


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> ahaha...I would do some things to Amerie...Cassie? eh, not so much after she ****ed up her hair.


Yeah the half bald head looks weird. but Cassie still hot as hell Even with the half bald head lol.

Still a 9/10 imo.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

successful said:


> Yeah the half bald head looks weird. but Cassie still hot as hell Even with the half bald head lol.
> 
> Still a 9/10 imo.


I feel like she use to be hotter. The hair thing.....i ain't feeling it. :no She's still hot/beautiful though.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

It's like she's here talking to me and lifting my spirits up..

oh and this too..






damn I have to many to name lol


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

I have way too many too list(all that I like to sing along with lol), but here are a couple of my favs

Madonna ft. Babyface- Take a Bow
Shania Twain-You're Still the One
Faith Hill- This Kiss
Lights-Toes
Leona Lewis-Bleeding Love


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

early britney spears

michelle branch

BoA 

and that one song... BAD! makes me feel so good! Im losin' all my cool! I wanna be bad!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> damn I have to many to name lol


14 years later and Tamia is still a dime.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> It's like she's here talking to me and lifting my spirits up..
> 
> oh and this too..
> 
> ...





EastWinds said:


> 14 years later and Tamia is still a dime.


Seriously are you 2 stalking me or something? :blank That freakin Tamia song is catchy as hell and i have liked that 702 song for yearrrsssss now. That beat is cray! Haha.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

@InMyDreams55 your name makes me think of this song






Sidenote: Goapele is fine as hell


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I enjoyed this. Most songs in anime shows are not very masculine I suppose

(although nobody who hasn't watched the show can possibly predict what happened a minute before the part in that Youtube vid.. lol. I've never rolled on the floor laughing from anything in real life before that hard)


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> @InMyDreams55 your name makes me think of this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great song.....and yes....she is sexy.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> @InMyDreams55 your name makes me think of this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Cool idea for a thread


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^Thanks!


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Any song by Kate Voegele, "I Don't Want to Wait" by Paula Cole and "Lloyd, I'm Ready to Be Heartbroken" by Camera Obscura. Many more


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful....just beautiful


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

"Damn I Wish I was Your Lover" by Sophie Hawkins.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like that song by Pink..."most girls"....another guilty pleasure of mine. :blank


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

another one


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> another one


Dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee love this song.


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Another...


Very good song. I would have posted this one 2.


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

InMyDreams55 said:


> Dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee love this song.


It's a great song :yes


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^It really is!

This is pretty catchy....


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

:b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

That "suddenly i see" song, from that commercial(isn't it for a tampon!?:blank) is really catchy. Don't know the ladies name that sings it though.


----------



## 345 (Apr 6, 2012)

debbie gibson if all you kids were old enough to remeber her and i can sing word for word more taylor swift songs than i care to admit.i'd be ashamed if i had any friends.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Most stuff by Madonna and Katy Perry.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Avril lavigne.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

InMyDreams55 said:


>


Absolutely :yes


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

^^Yeeeppp love that one!


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

it's not showing up grrrr.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Anna Nalick's "Drink Me."

Sounds perverted


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Mariah Carey's Fantasy......the remix with odb of course :um


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Some more...
















OK the main reason I like these is for nostalgia....like my sister use to bang these songs out loud on the comp when napstor was popular(remember that?) lol. But yea screw it I love the voice of a sexy girl. Damn Christina was sexy what happened?? And least that song featured Da funk Doc Redman )


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hurt - Christina Aguilera





Perfectly describes the somewhat rocky relationship I have with my dad.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

Arbor said:


> actually I listened to it over and over as it played in the background when I was trying to get 'embed' to work and I can't listen to it anymore


Ah, reminds me of the second best summer of my life, Barbie Girl and Bailando.






What a great summer for music. ^^

As for my own "dirty secrets":






And I guess Marit Larsen's music is pretty "girly"aswell.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cerulean (Dec 8, 2008)

Alizee


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I think most girly songs I like/liked have been anime songs


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Fairly girly, I think.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Natalie "Going Crazy" and "Energy". Anything Mariah Carey. I would sing this with the window rolled down int he passenger seat to people sitting at a bus stop! Even Lady Gaga! "Lets have some fun this beat is sick, I wanna take a ride on your disco stick..."


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

A load of Madonna songs.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Afraid to put this on my phone/mp3/computer because if someone I know sees it it would be embarrassing.

There's more this this is the only one I can think of ATM.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

always brings back memories...

also this....although this might not be "girly"...but club girls love this and so do I:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Want you back - Cher Lloyd 

I usually listen to rock and metal but her voice is so sexy in this song.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Avril Lavigne, I adore her


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*hides in corner*


----------



## foia (Oct 3, 2011)

Besides that bunch of kpop, doesn't matter if male or female singer(s).


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Paramore, if they count.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Want you back - Cher Lloyd
> 
> I usually listen to rock and metal but her voice is so sexy in this song.


I usually listen to alt rock and hip hop, but I totally agree with Vkei on this one. I can listen to this all day.

Oh yea, and Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA
...and also that Call Me Maybe song.. it grew on me.
dat guilty pleasure


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know... are these "girly" songs?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

lol Girlfriend, I remember my friend singing that on Xbox Live trying to piss people off and throw them off their game.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, I was watching Nightmare on Elm Street 4 and the intro song is poppy/girly but it makes sense especially for people who have SA. It's actually a perfect theme song for people with "conditions".


The song is called Running from this Nightmare by Tuesday Knight who also starred in the film.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wye oak- civillian
Not sure if it's "girly" but it's not the kind of song I normaly listen to lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------

